# Ungefähr sechzig Prozent des deutschen Weins werden in Rheinland-Pfalz hergestellt.



## elroy

In einem Video gehört:

Ungefähr sechzig Prozent des deutschen Weins *werden* in Rheinland-Pfalz hergestellt.

Ist da der Plural richtig? Das kommt mir ziemlich falsch vor.

Nebenbei: Wird Wein eigentlich _hergestellt_ oder _angebaut_? Oder geht beides?


----------



## bearded

Hallo

Für mich ist es richtig: ich sah/hörte das Wort immer so verwendet, nämlich als unveränderliches Plural-Substantiv - falls es einer Zahl/einem Maß folgt.  Nur wenn es ohne Zahl auftritt nimmt es eine Pluralendung an:
_Es wurden viele Prozente erreicht. Sechzig Prozent wurden erreicht. _(Natürlich aber _Ein Prozent ist zu wenig_)

Muttersprachler werden dies hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## Demiurg

Das klingt für mich nicht falsch.   Ich vermute, "sechzig Prozent" wird hier implizit als Plural aufgefasst.

_ein Prozent wird ...
zwei Prozent werden ..._

analog:
_ein Euro ist ...
zwei Euro sind ..._


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> In einem Video gehört:
> 
> Ungefähr sechzig Prozent des deutschen Weins *werden* in Rheinland-Pfalz hergestellt.



Ja, "1% wird...", "2% werden...", wobei das aber oft "falsch" benutzt wird.

Also wunder dich nicht, wenn du liest: "1% der Deutschen leben in Leipzig" oder "10% des deutschen Weins wird..."



elroy said:


> Ist da der Plural richtig? Das kommt mir ziemlich falsch vor.
> 
> Nebenbei: Wird Wein eigentlich _hergestellt_ oder _angebaut_? Oder geht beides?



Weinherstellung ist der Prozess der Verarbeitung (Maischen, Keltern, Gärung, Lagerung, Abfüllung) der Trauben.


----------



## elroy

Danke! Kein Wunder, dass mich das irritiert hat, denn im Englischen verhält es sich anders. Hier kongruiert das Verb ausnahmsweise nicht mit dem Subjekt, sondern mit dem Substantiv, auf das sich die Prozentzahl bezieht:

60%/1% of German *wine is* produced…
60%/1% of German *cars are* produced…

Wenn kein solches Substantiv (explizit oder implizit) folgt, dann Singular:

60% *is* a significant portion.
60% *is* deducted from your income.

Dieser Plural wirkt daher auf mich ganz gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich werde ihn wohl nicht leicht verinnerlichen können!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ist da der Plural richtig?


Ja, Plural ist richtig und sogar Rechtschreibregel. 1% wird, alle andere Prozente _werden_...



elroy said:


> Wird Wein eigentlich _hergestellt_ oder _angebaut_? Oder geht beides?


Wein (das Getränk) wird hergestellt/produziert. Typischerweise verwendet.

Wein (die Pflanze) wird angebaut. Selten verwendet, außer im fachlichen Kontext.


----------



## elroy

Direkt davor hieß es: *[Rheinland-Pfalz] ist auch bekannt als Weinanbaugebiet, oder für seine vielen Weinanbaugebiete.* _Ungefähr sechzig Prozent des deutschen Weins werden in Rheinland-Pfalz *hergestellt*._

Daher hatte ich „angebaut“ erwartet. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass „Weinanbaugebiet“ einfach der feste Begriff ist. Man darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz (und in Weinanbaugebieten überhaupt) Wein nicht nur angebaut sondern auch tatsächlich hergestellt wird.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ungefähr sechzig Prozent des deutschen Weins werden in Rheinland-Pfalz *hergestellt*.


Ich empfinde hergestellt immer noch als richtig, denn es geht dem Autor um das Getränk, nicht um die Weinberge.

Anbaugebiete könnten sich theoretisch sogar vom Herstellungsland unterscheiden, auch wenn es hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Daher hatte ich „angebaut“ erwartet. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass „Weinanbaugebiet“ einfach der feste Begriff ist. Man darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz (und in Weinanbaugebieten überhaupt) Wein nicht nur angebaut sondern auch tatsächlich hergestellt wird.



Nicht unbedingt, z.B. in meiner Nähe ist das Unstrut-Weinanbaugebiet mit der bekanntesten Marke Rotkäppchen, der örtliche Unstrut-Wein wird nur für die hochwertigen Weine und Sekte verwendet, die Allerweltsmarke enthält Weine aus Italien, Frankreich und Spanien.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

elroy said:


> Ist da der Plural richtig? Das kommt mir ziemlich falsch vor.





Frank78 said:


> Ja, "1% wird...", "2% werden...", wobei das aber oft "falsch" benutzt wird.





Kajjo said:


> Ja, Plural ist richtig und sogar Rechtschreibregel. 1% wird, alle andere Prozente _werden_...


Sowohl Duden als auch Knaur sagen aber auch: 
Folgt der Mengenangabe das Substantiv im Nominativ Singular, dann ist auch bei pluralischer Bruch-, Prozent- und Dezimalzahl der Singular des Verbs standardsprachlich korrekt.

70 % Kohle stammt (neben: stammen) aus dem Ruhrgebiet.

Das entspricht ganz meinem Sprachgefühl und Elroys Beispiele aus dem Englischen (#5) können im Deutschen genauso lauten:

60%/1% des deutschen Weines wird angebaut 
60%/1% der deutschen Autos werden produziert


----------



## Kajjo

Lhost Vokus said:


> 70 % Kohle stammt (neben: stammen) aus dem Ruhrgebiet.


Der Satz ist für mich gleich mehrfach falsch.

Ohne "der" funktioniert es für mich gar nicht. Sagt das wirklich jemand ohne?

_70% der Kohle_

Und der Singular klingt grauslich für mich, regelhaft falsch.

Im alten Duden:


> Prozent: Bei Prozentangaben mit Zahlen, die größer als 1 sind (2 Prozent, 10 Prozent usw.), *steht das Verb korrekt im Plural*: 10 Prozent haben zugestimmt. Wenn das Subjekt des Satzes aus einer Prozentangabe und einem Substantiv im Genitiv besteht, dann richtet sich das Verb in seinem Numerus gewöhnlich nach der Prozentangabe (der Numerus des Substantivs im Genitiv spielt keine Rolle). Es heißt also standardsprachlich: Ein Prozent der Mitglieder stimmte nicht ab. Neunzig Prozent der Bevölkerung leben in Armut. Folgt dagegen das Substantiv im Nominativ Singular, dann kann auch bei pluralischer Prozentangabe das Verb im Singular stehen: Zehn Prozent Energie gehen / geht verloren. © Duden - Richtiges und gutes Deutsch. 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2001.



Wo hast du gegenteilige Infos gefunden? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Online-Duden gibt folgendes Beispiel, ohne genauer auf die Regel einzugehen:



> 10 Prozent [der Abgeordneten] haben zugestimmt



Prozent

Umso gespannter bin ich, wo der Duden sich angeblich selbst widerspricht.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Hallo
> 
> Für mich ist es richtig: ich sah/hörte das Wort immer so verwendet, nämlich als unveränderliches Plural-Substantiv - falls es einer Zahl/einem Maß folgt.  Nur wenn es ohne Zahl auftritt nimmt es eine Pluralendung an:
> _Es wurden viele Prozente erreicht. Sechzig Prozent wurden erreicht.  _(Natürlich aber _Ein Prozent ist zu wenig_)
> 
> Muttersprachler werden dies hoffentlich bestätigen.


Siehe Regel in Kajjo #11

Ausnahme laut Kajjos Regel:
Ungefähr ein Prozent des deutschen Weins wird in ... hergestellt.
Ungefähr 0,5% Prozent des deutschen Weins wird in ... hergestellt.
(etc.)

Edit: Ich hatte Beardeds Satz (Natürlich aber _Ein Prozent ist zu wenig ) _zunächst übersehen. Er widerspricht der Anfangsaussage.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ungefähr ein Prozent des deutschen Weins wird in Rheinland-Pfalz hergestellt.


Logisch, bei dem Sonderfall "1 Prozent" sind sich doch alle einig. Da muss Singular stehen. Siehe #6.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo:
Ich denke, Lhost Vokus bezieht sich auf folgende ''alten-Duden''-Zeilen, die ebenfalls in Deinem obigen Zitat enthalten sind:



> Folgt dagegen das Substantiv im Nominativ Singular, dann kann auch bei pluralischer Prozentangabe das Verb im Singular stehen: Zehn Prozent Energie gehen / geht verloren. © Duden - Richtiges und gutes Deutsch. 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2001.


----------



## Hutschi

Quelle: (sie steht im Widerspruch zur Aussage von Kajjo und mir):
Hilfe zu Prozentzahlen – DSD-Wiki.


> Der Duden erkennt beide Formen an: "Folgt aber der Mengenangabe das Substantiv im Nominativ Singular, dann ist *auch* bei pluralischer Bruch-, Prozent- und Dezimalzahl der Singular des Verbs standardsprachlich *korrekt*:
> 
> 
> 70 % Kohle stammt (neben: stammen) aus dem Ruhrgebiet.
> Nicht nur Fachleute wissen, dass in der Welt etwa 20 % mehr Erdöl gefördert als laufend verbraucht wird.
> _© Duden 9, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch. 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2001._


Edit: Ich habe hier nach der Sekundärquelle zitiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Gefunden habe ich noch: Kongruenz - Duden Richtiges und gutes Deutsch - Wörterbücher - Slovopedia


> *1.2 Ein Drittel der Mitglieder stimmte / stimmten ab:*
> Folgt einer singularischen Prozent- oder Bruchzahl ein Nominalausdruck im Genitiv, so steht das finite Verb im Singular, wenn auch das Subjekt im Singular steht:
> Ein Drittel der Mannschaft _war_ krank. Nur ein Prozent der Belegschaft _war_ anwesend.
> Handelt es sich beim Genitiv dagegen um einen Nominalausdruck im Plural, so kann das Verb auch im Plural stehen:
> Ein Drittel der Mitglieder _stimmte / stimmten_ ab. Weniger als ein Prozent der Angestellten _war / waren_ anwesend.



Edit: Ich habe hier nach der Sekundärquelle zitiert.


----------



## Kajjo

zu #17:

(1)
_Ein Drittel der Mannschaft war krank. _

Logisch, "ein Drittel" steht im Singular: "ein"

(2)

_Ein Drittel der Mitglieder stimmte / stimmten ab._

Ja, dieser "Numerus nach Semantik" galt schon immer. Ideal finde ich das nicht, aber ist halt so.

(3)

_70 % Kohle stammt (neben: stammen) aus dem Ruhrgebiet._

Wer sagt denn so was? Also dieses Beispiel aus dem Duden kann ich nicht einmal ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Sagt das jemand von euch im realen Leben?

_ 10% Lebensmittel werden weggeworfen._
 _10% aller Lebensmittel werden weggeworfen._


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Kajjo said:


> Wo hast du gegenteilige Infos gefunden? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


Meine Quelle war wie von bearded (#15) und Hutschi (#16) geschrieben.



Kajjo said:


> Und der Singular klingt grauslich für mich, regelhaft falsch.


Für mich gerade nicht, darum habe ich ja überhaupt nach Quellen gesucht, um zu prüfen, ob mit mir alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Lhost Vokus said:


> Für mich gerade nicht, darum habe ich ja überhaupt nach Quellen gesucht, um zu prüfen, ob mit mir alles in Ordnung ist.


Ja, aber der "erlaubte Singular" gilt ja nur für die ohnehin extrem seltsame Wendung "10% Kohle stammt aus..." mit einem Nominativ Singular nach dem Prozent. Wer sagt so was?

Ich habe nun wahrlich nirgends gefunden, dass "10% stimmten für" auch Singular ("10% stimmt für") sein darf. Dem steht das Duden-Beispiel doch klar entgegen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit:

_ 10% - also eine Minderheit - stimmte für ..._

Hier wird 10 Prozent als Einheit in Form einer Menge statt Anteil an einer Anzahl aufgefasst.

Das ist aber sehr selten und wird hier durch das eingefügte "also eine Minderheit" unterstützt.

Man muss dann aber schon von den Stimmberechtigten abstrahieren.

Ohne Probleme funktioniert hier aber auch:

_ 10% - also eine Minderheit - stimmten für ..._


----------



## Maformatiker

Hutschi said:


> Ungefähr 0,5% Prozent des deutschen Weins wird in ... hergestellt.


Hmm, hier bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wenn man das "ein halbes Prozent" liest, dann ja. Aber bei "null Komma fünf Prozent" würde ich den Plural verwenden. Ich verstehe das grammatikalisch als "fünf Zehntel". 🤔


----------



## Kajjo

Alles außer genau 1% steht mit Plural, auch 0,5% oder 1,5%.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann ist "Prozent: Bei Prozentangaben mit Zahlen,* die größer als 1 sind (2 Prozent, 10 Prozent usw.)*, *steht das Verb korrekt im Plural"* zumindest unvollständig. (Duden, nach Kajjo #11)


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das ist es wohl nicht ganz mathematisch erschöpfend formuliert. Germanisten sind halt keine geborenen Mathematiker.


----------

